
Microsoft Open Source - Garbage
https://opensource.microsoft.com/
======
kanobo
I don't know about you youngsters, but I'm in my thirties and it's amazing to
watch Microsoft evolve since the 90s. As a teenager I would never have
imagined the words 'Open Source' would ever be in a <h1> tag on a Microsoft-
branded website.

~~~
pydry
I'm in my thirties too and I'm not at all amazed by the way MS evolved. The
three MS open source offerings I have tried where MS has something that
resembles a non open source competitor - Azure MySQL, Azure Postgres and WSL
are all _horrendously_ slow (I'd go as far as to say deliberately crippled).
It's a trap.

Every time they've _released_ something big as open source or on Linux (e.g.
.NET/vscode) it's been something where they're losing ground quickly and
fighting off irrelevance.

Moreover it's just as irritating as ever to get Linux installed on laptops
(the OEM stranglehold is still there).

I _am_ amazed that Microsoft did a PR push on how they've turned 5 or so years
around and people bought it. They acknowledged some new realities but they
didn't fundamentally change tactics. They still (correctly) view open source
as a threat to their profits and act accordingly.

~~~
robbyt
Hanlon's Razor... I highly doubt they've intentionally crippled the open
source ones just to promote MSSQL. So many things are bad on azure, the slow
databases are just one part.

~~~
pydry
It's not just the crippling slowness. There's other hints as well.

I probably will move to MS SQL, too. I'm virtually obligated to use azure and
it's the only non crippled database available on azure.

------
phillc73
I don't think the list of projects is complete.[1] I specifically know
Microsoft's open source initiatives through Microsoft R Open[2], which is not
listed on that page.

[1]
[https://opensource.microsoft.com/projects/explore/](https://opensource.microsoft.com/projects/explore/)

[2] [https://mran.microsoft.com/open](https://mran.microsoft.com/open)

------
mastazi
Oh PowerToys, you’re back, I’ve missed you so much
[https://github.com/microsoft/PowerToys](https://github.com/microsoft/PowerToys)

------
OnlyOneCannolo
Any word on when we can host our own Windows Package Manager repositories?

~~~
rudiv
They're implementing a very basic version of a package manager. There's a
whole saga about the creation of that which you might also have seen, was on
HN. (Called winget)

Edit: Just realized that's probably what you're referring to, didn't know they
were officially calling it Windows Package Manager. I thought you were being
sarcastic vis-a-vis the lack of a windows package manager.

~~~
OnlyOneCannolo
Haha I was in fact referring to WPM - the thing that winget gets from.

